# Eurovision song contest



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

If we leave the EU does it mean we could scrap our entry in this meaningless competition? Bring it on:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I tried to watch it a couple of times last night

Couldn't stand all the hype and strob lighting, don't know who won anyway 

I certainly wouldn't miss it, but it seems a lot of people would

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I quite enjoy it.  Its a bit bonkers. Dont understand the voting system at all really. I thought the two lads from the UK were very good but my favourite was act 1, Belgium. Laura Tesoro.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

When was that on ? :surprise: ....Damn.............I missed it :laugh:


tony


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

The EURO song contest was nearly won by - Australia -. what is that all about? I never watch it but know people who arrange parties around it so if it keeps people happy keep it coming.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I thought it was nice that Graham Norton paid tribute to Terry Wogan in the show. Its not the same without Terry. Graham Norton gets on my nerves.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

dovtrams said:


> The EURO song contest was nearly won by - Australia -. what is that all about?


If you give it the correct name it may make a little bit more sense.

It is the EUROVISION Song Contest. Eurovision is a TV company, like the ITV, RTL or CBS. It is not a EUROPEAN song contest.

But whatever it is called or who can enter it is still rubbish!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't think it has much to do with the music, it's more about who's side you are on out in the real world..


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I quite enjoy it.  Its a bit bonkers. Dont understand the voting system at all really. I thought the two lads from the UK were very good but my favourite was act 1, Belgium. Laura Tesoro.


Our tastes differ greatly on that point, I have caught some of it, but since Wogues stopped doing it, it's gone down hill.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How did the Aussies get into Europe , did we get invaded?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Eurovision is surely the a product of the European Broadcasting Union, it may just be the most visible/despised/annoying product but a product it is.....

European Broadcasting Union

but reading that page does not make it clear how Australia or Israel qualified to participate.

The criteria says;

_Active membership of the EBU is open to broadcasting organisations or groups of such organisations from:

a member country of the International Telecommunication Union (ITU) situated in the European Broadcasting Area as defined by the Radio Regulations annexed to the International Telecommunication Convention, or a member country of the Council of Europe which is situated outside the European Broadcasting Area_

I cannot see how Australia fits that.......

or Israel...... and Azerbaijan ?

OK Geography is not my strongest point

it's only when you get to Page 2 that it becomes clearer....

Page 2 other entrants

I assume that such countries are Associate Members or Approved Participants rather than Active Members......

But Ukraine's entry was not one that I liked and the voting system was totally inexplicable - the number of points awarded by the voters seemed to go from 2 to 280+ and I don't think I heard why that was (admittedly I only saw part of the programme as heavy prolonged rain cut off the signal.......).

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave

How lucky were you

Wish we had prolonged heavy rain 
As it was we had one confused viewer

Who decided to watch Peter Kay on catch up

Now it may be a Northern thing

But he is so funny

Aldra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Most of Europe takes the Eurovision song contest VERY seriously, with the exception of the U.K. who have a far healthier attitude to it, but no way was the UK entry so bad to warrant such a paltry position.

Time we (UK) pulled the plug on it, the voting system is clearly rigged. 

As for Australia nearly winning it, WTF ???

Andy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, at least we know where we stand in the affections of our European neighbours. Perhaps we were allocated the 8% of the votes that we get in Brussels?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe they were telling us to Sod off out of Europe, a sneaky referendum.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy to oblige 


Can anyone tell me how we are allowed to import wine, at very competitive prices, from Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, USA when many of our European neighbours sell a very similar product? Surely this should mean that we could buy lots of other goods, at similarly competitive prices, from the rest of the world if we leave the EU?


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

siggie said:


> If you give it the correct name it may make a little bit more sense.
> 
> It is the EUROVISION Song Contest. Eurovision is a TV company, like the ITV, RTL or CBS. It is not a EUROPEAN song contest.
> 
> But whatever it is called or who can enter it is still rubbish!


Pedants should be put down! I used the short version and everyone knows what I am talking about. I am also very aware, as I am sure everyone else on this forum is about the name Eurovision. However, I still cannot make out a good reason to include the Ozzies.

Now that is another 30 seconds of my life wasted.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I watched it, and the two previous heats. Not for the musical content or the eye-watering light shows.
It's just morbidly fascinating. The scoring has just got to be the best comedy on TV.
I reckon next year we should run a sweepstake, not on who wins but who votes for who!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think I should be our entry next year. I could do a cover of Storm Troopers of Death "Speak English or Die".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dovtrams said:


> Pedants should be put down! I used the short version and everyone knows what I am talking about. I am also very aware, as I am sure everyone else on this forum is about the name Eurovision. However, I still cannot make out a good reason to include the Ozzies.
> 
> Now that is another 30 seconds of my life wasted.
> 
> Dave


I did think it was the name of the contest only, didn't know of the company, but agree the program is sh1te, to fair to some the contestants, some of them were better than sh1te of the few I saw.

Ozzies must have brought the booze


----------

